# Busting the cycle length myth



## Invrt (Jul 5, 2010)

I have to admit I'm caught in the old school trap of wive's tales about steroid cycle lengths. Things like you should only run tren for 6 weeks or run a cycle for 12 weeks max. I'd like to know what the new school thought is on this. I had a prop/tren cycle going last year and ended it at 8 weeks just because that was the rule of thumb. I was still making awesome gains no plateaus.  I was pissed when I stopped because my post cycle bloodwork came back good on all test including ldl/hdl. I've started using mid cycle bloodwork to see where I'm at. So my thinking is if you are still making gains and the bloodwork comes back good why stop?

Thoughts and opinions....


----------



## Jello (Jul 5, 2010)

If you're not having any problems and blood work keeps coming back clean and you're still making gains, then I say go as long as you want.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 5, 2010)

Jello said:


> If you're not having any problems and blood work keeps coming back clean and you're still making gains, then I say go as long as you want.



Agreed. 

Although I think there has to be certain parameters. Meaning I wouldn't stay on tren for 20 weeks just cos my bloodwork was fine. Tren is strong stuff. Although I wouldn't think twice about doing a 20 week test cycle (with others). But I would up the dose when hitting plaeteus. 

I know what you mean about following certain guildlines/rules. It has led me to think I wouldn't take tren a longer than about 8 weeks. But the above statment still applies. If everything is coming back fine I don't see the harm. But yeah with tren the most I would probably ever do is about 12 weeks. I am one to extend if I feel I would get better results whilst not risking very bad sides (I done tren a about 10 weeks a few cycles back). But I tend to think many things work best for about the 8 week marker. 

So if it was me and I was gonna do a long cycle I would obviously have test as a base and up when needed. Instead of taking a compliment for 20 weeks I would do so for 8-10 weeks then swop over to another. Something like mast or primo then tren to finish off.

There are so many different approaches and all can be effective. I plan to base most of my future cycles around blasts of about 8 weeks.

Oh just curious but do you follow the same rules with orals too? Cos I wouldn't go above 4 weeks for adrol or dbol. I like doing 3 on 3 off 3 on with both. But I would do 80mg avar for 10 weeks. I know people who run dbol for 10 weeks (atleast the 50mg mark) and I just think that is plain asking for trouble.


----------



## Jello (Jul 5, 2010)

I tend not to run orals anymore but have ran dbol and tbol for 6 and 7 weeks before. OTH, a well known member on another board has commented on this stating he runs orals much longer than the norm. All depends on blood work and your own body.


----------



## Invrt (Jul 5, 2010)

My liver doesn't like orals, I've done winnie for 4 weeks and the BW came back bad. The only oral I am ever planning to run again is Var at 100mgEd for 6-10 weeks for a cutter next summer. I've run tren for 10 weeks and that seems to be about the best for me at the end of a cycle. I plan on running a cyp/npp/eq bulker in the fall. It's planned for 16-20 weeks of the Cyp and Eq with the NPP on the front. All depends on the bloodwork and gains. I am also a huge believer in bf% when my bf% starts to climb my gains are shit and I'm done.


----------



## kaju (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not a very good communicator. I do not know how to explain this very well but i will do my best. If someone else wants to pick up on this and explain it better please do so.
there comes a point where your receptors will stop working and that time frame is usually around week eight. Lets take tren for this conversation because it has come up.
to take tren for more than eight weeks I think you are just wasting good gear. after eight weeks your body is not going to react anymore so to go farther with it is a waist. 
Test on the other hand is another story all together. You can run test year round. Hence TRT. Androgens on the other hand you need to look at them differently, Most tend to stop at around week eight.


----------



## Jello (Jul 7, 2010)

Again, that falls into listening to your body. If you not seeing results then you need make changes.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 8, 2010)

Invrt said:


> I have to admit I'm caught in the old school trap of wive's tales about steroid cycle lengths. Things like you should only run tren for 6 weeks or run a cycle for 12 weeks max. I'd like to know what the new school thought is on this. I had a prop/tren cycle going last year and ended it at 8 weeks just because that was the rule of thumb. I was still making awesome gains no plateaus.  I was pissed when I stopped because my post cycle bloodwork came back good on all test including ldl/hdl. I've started using mid cycle bloodwork to see where I'm at. So my thinking is if you are still making gains and the bloodwork comes back good why stop?
> 
> Thoughts and opinions....



It depends on various situtations but overall most guys can do well on 8-16 wk cycles. I do think some off time is beneficial especially for the recreational, non-competitive athlete.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 8, 2010)

kaju said:


> I'm not a very good communicator. I do not know how to explain this very well but i will do my best. If someone else wants to pick up on this and explain it better please do so.
> there comes a point where your receptors will stop working and that time frame is usually around week eight. Lets take tren for this conversation because it has come up.
> to take tren for more than eight weeks I think you are just wasting good gear. after eight weeks your body is not going to react anymore so to go farther with it is a waist.
> Test on the other hand is another story all together. You can run test year round. Hence TRT. Androgens on the other hand you need to look at them differently, Most tend to stop at around week eight.



I have to disagree. First the theory of receptors downregulating was disproven years ago. 

http://www.thinkmuscle.com/articles/haycock/androgen-receptors-02.htm

Second, it may be possible that you reach a point where you cease to make gains in strength and size, however that does not mean that continuing your cycle is a waste of time. Your body wants to maintain homeostasis. The longer your remain on cycle and therefore keep the size and strength, the more likely it is that your body will recognize a new setpoint and accept the current status as the new norm.  
We seem to believe in bodybuilding that unless we are moving forward at a constant pace, then we are not making progress. Sometimes in bodybuilding, maintaining what you have, above where you were a year ago or 5 years ago is also making progress because we are not returning to our previous state (going backwards). We are teaching our body to accept a new norm.

Finally, testosterone is an androgen and it is also the analog from which every other androgen is derived. In other words if it wasn't for testosterone and DHT, no other anabolic androgenic steroid would exist.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 8, 2010)

Invrt said:


> Thoughts and opinions....



I'm a firm believer that ANY cycle should run 12 to 20 weeks minimum. Some steroids take longer to kick in than others (such as EQ). If you quit at 6 or 8 weeks, you are quiting just as some steroids are beginning to work there magic.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 8, 2010)

DragonRider said:


> I'm a firm believer that ANY cycle should run 12 to 20 weeks minimum. Some steroids take longer to kick in than others (such as EQ). If you quit at 6 or 8 weeks, you are quiting just as some steroids are beginning to work there magic.



Long time no see DragonRider. :smoking:


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 9, 2010)

rAJJIN said:


> Long time no see DragonRider. :smoking:



How are you doing?


----------



## drob29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I am a fan of longer cycles as well. Longest ever was 24 weeks

prop 100 mg EOD
npp 100 mg eod
var 100 mgs ed 8 weeks on 8 weeks off 8 weeks on

alot of sticks, I will say, and at the end I was soooo happy to just run cyp TRT...lol. 

short cycles just fuck with my hormones, it takes a while for me to get balanced.


----------



## Invrt (Jul 10, 2010)

DragonRider said:


> I'm a firm believer that ANY cycle should run 12 to 20 weeks minimum. Some steroids take longer to kick in than others (such as EQ). If you quit at 6 or 8 weeks, you are quiting just as some steroids are beginning to work there magic.



Yes I'm just now getting the full effect of my MastE 8 weeks in and the tren/t3/clen has me more sweaty than a Tijuana whore on nickel night.


----------

